# Hull side UP!



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't use soft scrub. It can leave tiny scratches in your gelcoat that give dirt a place to hide in.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

One of my biggest pet peaves... brown water stains on white hulls.

On & Off takes that stuff off, makes a stained hull look new, and right now is on sle at West Marine for under $10. If your hull is stained, run out and buy a quart today. Brush it on, hose it off, admire your clean, bright hull again! It'll make me happy too.

Try to keep it off your galvanized trailer though, it'll brighten it too, but not as pretty. It's an acid concoction, so use caution.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> One of my biggest pet peaves... brown water stains on white hulls.
> 
> On & Off takes that stuff off, makes a stained hull look new, and right now is on sle at West Marine for under $10.  If your hull is stained, run out and buy a quart today.  Brush it on, hose it off, admire your clean, bright hull again!  It'll make me happy too.
> 
> Try to keep it off your galvanized trailer though, it'll brighten it too, but not as pretty.  It's an acid concoction, so use caution.



One down far with this or any other acid type cleaner, it will strip the wax that is mixed in with the gel coat from the factory. Thus, leaving the hull more pores (sp) and open it up to more staining. When you do use this type of product, put a good coat of wax on it also. My .0000002
Weedy


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sno-Bowl toilet cleaner works really good and is available at any supermarket (saw this on an earlier post and tried it). Always put on a coat of wax afterwards. And don't get it on the plastic logo on your boat.

Kemo


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got a sample of this "phosphate" powder from a ZEP distributor. It is red and about the consistency of laundry detergent. It works well to clean blood, oil, and rust stain off. I would imagine it would work on the stains you are talking about. 

I'll try to find out the name of it...


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Mr Clean Magic Eraser is one of the best cleaning products I have used on my boat. It works great on my non skid decks. Those of you with the mv decks you know its really hard to leave them squeaky clean, try this product and they will look brand new again.


----------

